# I need to make molding for drawer fronts



## stormbraceman (Mar 23, 2011)

I am making two solid oak end tables for my living room and I am in a quandry about how to make the molding for the drawer fronts. I want to put a mitered molding on the outer edge of each drawer front to add some detail to the front of each piece.
Help! what bits to use to make the molding, where to possibly get the molding. combination of bits to make molding any help will be greatly appreciated. 
Width of molding should be about 3/4" 
Breck


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Here's a round over bit that would work. Round Over

Or you could get REEEELY fancy with these.
REEEELY fancy


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You could look through MCLSs profile bits and see if something really catches your eye, or you could look for ideas from manufactured mouldings from companies like SAUDER.


----------



## juisman (Sep 7, 2012)

I have a question regarding this subject. I see a drawer like this one Fillmore Nightstand | Pottery Barn Kids and I am wondering, is this just some molding glued on top of a flat drawer or is there more to this that I am not seeing?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

My guess is molding glued to the front of a flat drawer face.


----------



## juisman (Sep 7, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> My guess is molding glued to the front of a flat drawer face.


That's what I was thinking too. I am very new to this and I am just trying to learn different techniques and such so I thought maybe there was something I was missing. 
Thanks for the reply. 

Joe


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Not that I'm trying to discourage anyone from making their own, but what's wrong with stock Oak mouldings?


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

juisman said:


> I have a question regarding this subject. I see a drawer like this one Fillmore Nightstand | Pottery Barn Kids and I am wondering, is this just some molding glued on top of a flat drawer or is there more to this that I am not seeing?


To me that looks like window casing with quarter round-over inside it.

Do a lot of this on furniture and mantles. Go to a hardware store or get a catalog. Mix and match profiles to get something that goes together for you, that you want to create.


----------

